# Mosquito muzzy hunt



## Adrenalinejunkies54 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looking to see if anyone not able to make it and try and go on the hunt


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

???


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

He's seeing if anyone got pulled for the hunt, and is not using the permit so he can go.


----------



## Sarah salata (Jul 11, 2016)

I will keep my ears open. Just gave transfered my daughters last week


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

It's a tough hunt. Hunted there past 6 yrs youth hunts. There were deer galore in that refuge back in the 80's and early 90's. They pretty much have it decimated now IMOP. Hunted it last weekend with my son. Saw 6. No shots. Not much sign. It's a place to go but don't expect to see many. Ranger said they put over 600 hunters through there in a yr. Hunts in there every weekend from the start of bow through the end of Jan. Over hunted!!!! Anyone hunting needs to hunt along the swamp edges and where they can see for best chance to shoot one IMOP. The deer left will run into the swamp. Water in ditches is extremely high. Wear good waterproof boots. Need a guy with hip boots to push swamp edges to get them out.


----------

